# question



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

hi,

shouldn't we have also a section here for discussing issues about scale modeling (both flyable and plastic)? well maybe it will be worthless but most of us here do this hobby and it could set up more order into here...

just an idea, I'm just a bit drunk anyway.........  


cheerz,
pisis


----------



## me262 (Oct 2, 2005)

well, all you need to do is ask to anybody and we will answer if we can provide the answer!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah I am sure somethign can be started up.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2005)

ok, fine


----------



## toffigd (Oct 3, 2005)

My vote - YES


----------

